# Expansion part 4!!



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

And here it is! Shael has officially been evicted from the now train only room!


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

You probably can't tell, but this uses the transition pieces to go from tubular to Fastrack. That worked nicely. Only issue was moving a post for the elevated track at the curve ---minor issue  

Can I post video on here?


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

Looks good! Have fun Don


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

KarenORichmond said:


> Can I post video on here?


Yes you can, where is it do you have a you tube (free) account?

Just copy everything (when you video is opened there) copy everything after the = sign in the address bar. Then come back here and click the you tube icon in the post box and paste the info between the {yt}{yt} you get here. 
the video will be embedded here.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

Don't have an account, but can get one. 

You did notice I put pictures up right away for you Ed?


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Looking very nice, by the way I love the way the wall came out. And nice curtains!


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

sjm9911 said:


> Looking very nice, by the way I love the way the wall came out. And nice curtains!


the picture wall? I took 2 of those and got the others from an artist for a great price.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Nice move getting the rest of the room. :thumbsup: :laugh:


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

Took me a little while. His computer is really right around the corner. He can watch the train go by, but I have a few ideas for moving it around in mind


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

KarenORichmond said:


> You did notice I put pictures up right away for you Ed?



:smilie_daumenpos::appl:


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

I knew you would be proud. Will get some more tonight and try to figure out that video thing as well.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

Here is video I hope 

3 engines running on the mainline, trolley line, 1 on elevated line and Thomas on Coca Cola line. Still working out a few things when running more than 2 engines on main (newly expanded line)


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

It is growing larger and larger soon he will be evicted from wherever you stuck him. 

Video transfer worked. Easy huh? 

Looking good, now on to fill it in. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

It is still a little buggy when I run 3 at once on the mainline. Not sure why. 

I have most of the new scenery planned.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You've officially crossed over to the dark side, you can't go back. 

By "buggy" do you mean they don't run right, or they trip breakers? Perhaps you have power issues with track joints, how many drops for the mainline do you have? If you're running DCS, did you wire in a star configuration?


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

I can run 3 engines alone many, many laps --no issues. I start adding cars and they make a couple of laps just fine and then one engine will shut down sometimes while the other 2 are OK. 

I ran the track test thing twice with two different engines. One got 10s all around. The other got 9s at near the switches and 10s everywhere else, so I didn't really think it was that. 

Wasn't really planning on running 3 at a time since expansion 5 involves either changing the elevated line making it longer or an entire separate elevated oval with the two passenger trains on the elevated track or tracks


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

big ed said:


> It is growing larger and larger soon he will be evicted from wherever you stuck him.
> 
> Video transfer worked. Easy huh?
> 
> Looking good, now on to fill it in. :smilie_daumenpos:


video transfer easier than pictures embeded on here 

this is video with phone, will do a new one soon with my video camera for better quality. I do have a nice movie of the whole thing before I changed town and of course before the expansion. want me to upload that one??


----------



## callmeIshmael2 (May 28, 2012)

Looks very good, Karen. Blend of a traditional look with new stuff is very appealing to me, and I also really like your choice of wall art, flag signs and the like. FasTrack transition pieces make putting operating accessories on a stretch of tubular track very easy before going back into the FasTrack; works for me. Keep the photos coming!


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Nice video Karen, it looks better then the pictures. Ok give this a try. I put my phone in a gondola and wedged it in with foam. Now you can get a close up looking out the side of the car! It takes a bit to get it right. But you do get a whole new perspective on the layout. You sent me one of the pictures you took remember? I just never saw the completed wall till now. Everything looks great.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

I took 2 of those pictures. The 603 steam engine was taken in Chattanooga when we were there for the LCCA convention. We rode that on that one.

I tried a movie from the train. I have a little video camera the size of my phone actually, but it was too tall and hit the top of the tunnel and my portal openings really aren't small. 

I have a cross stitch train I have started that will be added to the wall by the new expansion.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

callmeIshmael2 said:


> Looks very good, Karen. Blend of a traditional look with new stuff is very appealing to me, and I also really like your choice of wall art, flag signs and the like. FasTrack transition pieces make putting operating accessories on a stretch of tubular track very easy before going back into the FasTrack; works for me. Keep the photos coming!


We were hesitant about the transition, but heard good things about them. I'm sure eventually it will all be changed to FasTrack.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

Runs fine today with 2 engines pulling a few cars each. Made many laps without isses. Guess I need to try a third again and see what happens.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

Is it pulling too many amps when I try 3 engines with cars on 1 line?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

KarenORichmond said:


> Is it pulling too many amps when I try 3 engines with cars on 1 line?



Details? details?

I see a cw80, are you using that for power?


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

No, that runs The Coca Cola/Thomas line so Shelby can control it. She's not touching the remote yet!

It has a Z1000 for mainline.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I am not familiar with that, is that 100 w?

It could be...maybe?
Is anything else connected when your running the three?


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

big ed said:


> I am not familiar with that, is that 100 w?
> 
> It could be...maybe?
> Is anything else connected when your running the three?


yes 100. Yes, accessories running.

But fine with 3 engines alone and no cars.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Maybe the lights in the passenger cars are putting it over the limit?
Any of the other cars have pickups for electric?

Does that transformer have a light that blinks like the cw does when a train derails?


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

big ed said:


> Maybe the lights in the passenger cars are putting it over the limit?
> Any of the other cars have pickups for electric?
> 
> Does that transformer have a light that blinks like the cw does when a train derails?


Wasn't running any passenger cars on it at the time and I don't think any others that lit up, but maybe there was one, but would have been only one. Doesn't blink that pops the breaker switch. Nothing ever popped, the others kept running and of course I had to avoid a crash and stop them. And not always same engine either.

Definitely a mystery...and I will experiment again when I get the switches wired up tonight.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I read the original question wrong! 

Three engines on ONE line. I thought it was 3 engines on three lines. 

You need gunnrunners electric testing car.

Do you have a multi tester, I guess you could test with that.
You know I am not an electrical guru. 
I saw that your question was sitting a little here and figured I would throw a couple of cents into it.
I should have read it better.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

I did the track test and it got 10s in all but 2 spots near switches where it got 9s and 10 is the best so I really didn't think that was the issue. Just thought maybe 3 engines was drawing too much power pulling cars, but wasn't sure about that either...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Karen, running three trains with cars is probably overloading your transformer. A 100 watt transformer just isn't up to that as a rule.

If you invest in the inexpensive Harbor Freight clamp-on ammeter, it's easy to check the power usage of the track as you run and determine where the issue is.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

that's all I needed to know! Just wanted to make sure I shouldn't put another drop on the track or something.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I think this is just too many trains for too little transformer. 

I think you need one of these bad boys, no power issues with this one!  This is just a quick picture with my phone. This is the MTH Z4000, I got it for a killer price going to the MTH ASC Certification classes.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

so what is a MTH ASC certification class


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That is a class run by MTH that certifies that you are qualified to do warranty repairs on MTH equipment. I also did the component certification so I can do component level repairs on the electronics. One good take-away from the class is the detailed service info binder, and the dedicated direct tech support line for field techs when you have service questions. You can actually talk to a tech at MTH directly, very handy as those guys see a lot of this stuff and have some of the answers right at hand.

I bought the test-sets for PS/2 and PS/3, as well as the transformer, while I was there. I'll never see that transformer again at the price I paid.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

So what transformer would I need to go up to to run 3 trains on the main line at once?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

KarenORichmond said:


> So what transformer would I need to go up to to run 3 trains on the main line at once?


The one above would work. 

this one,


http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showpost.php?p=231477&postcount=34


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

big ed said:


> The one above would work.
> 
> this one,
> 
> ...


Christmas is coming!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You could probably run ten trains with that?
I would buy 2 just in case it is not enough. 

See Johns new signature?
Now he's has to get his Lionel certification too. 
He should add he is head electronic man for the club he is in too.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

I am slowly learning this electrical stuff. I did get all the buildings lit up and the banjo signal hooked up and the semaphore, though the sensor on it still needs an adjustment. I got the switches hooked up to the switches remotes and the AIU and I ran the wire and hooked up the power drop on the expansion. The track is now all screwed down on that. I'll slowly figure out the rest of it since my husband seems to have bailed out on helping me


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

KarenORichmond said:


> I am slowly learning this electrical stuff. I did get all the buildings lit up and the banjo signal hooked up and the semaphore, though the sensor on it still needs an adjustment. I got the switches hooked up to the switches remotes and the AIU and I ran the wire and hooked up the power drop on the expansion. The track is now all screwed down on that. I'll slowly figure out the rest of it since my husband seems to have bailed out on helping me


Well, you did "evict" him. 
I am sure that he doesn't want to violate the eviction notice. :laugh:

Maybe you can spare a two foot cubical in the far corner for him? 


Hold him hostage? Who cooks?
Hold off cooking till he helps!


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

well he could just get a laptop and recline back in front of the TV with his computer


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

KarenORichmond said:


> So what transformer would I need to go up to to run 3 trains on the main line at once?


If you run strictly command, a cheap choice is the Lionel PowerHouse 180, they can be had in the $80-90 range. They're a true 180 watt output 18 volt transformer. Obviously, no variable voltage, but for command, that's not a requirement. Since you have the MTH DCS, you can still run conventional using the two variable channels on the TIU.





big ed said:


> You could probably run ten trains with that?
> I would buy 2 just in case it is not enough.
> 
> See Johns new signature?
> ...


If Lionel would ever start running the certification classes again, I would. The last one was about three years ago!


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

My layout cannot be without a pet adoption area. This has been added to the park area. Couple of dogs not showing up in picture too well, they are right by the fence


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Very cute, nice idea.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

We foster dogs so I thought it fitting


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

the forklifts that I got at tractor supply. The decking I made for behind the house (has to be stained) and the fencing and barn. Going to put more fence on other side of barn (rain out of craft sticks to make more) and cows are going on the other side of the tracks. haven't done any grass and ground cover yet


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You don't carry drums like that on the forklift! 
Don't let OSHA find you doing that, they would close down your RR! 

In safety training today I had to do three 45 min courses on fork lifts.
Why I don't know I drive a truck?! But in the 1000 safety courses I take every year they are there. :dunno:

You need something like this, 







There are more different kinds. I never seen any in O though.

I like the forklifts get some pallets and put the drums on the pallet, they do make pallets.

What beeeutifull horses you have too, how come their eyes are slanted? 
I know...I know....just kidding. 

Though not about the drums, your fork lift license has been suspended you will have to go to school and get re-qualified, then your on probation for a year and anymore infractions and your fork lifts will be confiscated. 
I am qualified....I took my 3, 45 min courses in 15 mins and aced the tests at the end.:smokin:


----------



## shael_richmond (Oct 10, 2011)

Probably should be a clamp truck and not a fork lift. 

That way you can play hulk and squeeze the barrels until the oil spills out! 

We have the same problem with the forklifts at the paper mill.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Looks great! Fence in those cows before they find there way onto the tracks!


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

yes, I ran out of craft sticks to make any more fence!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

A piece of grass mat might look good in the barn yard. :smilie_daumenpos:
You need a feed box for the cows and horses too. 
Along with a water box/bin whatever they call them.
A windmill?


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

Horse trough should be easy to make and bin for hay or oats. 

I haven't done any of the grass, dirt, etc yet. Making sure things are sitting where I want them to get the right things in the right spaces.

A working windmill would be nice!


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

I just returned from Tractor Supply with a few die cast items.

Some day, I will post my spin on the fork lift.

Thanks for the lead! Intended or not!


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

Glad you found some things you could use!


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

made some more sections of fence so will be working on finishing up the horse area and barn this weekend. Any suggestions on making something for the trough for the horses and the hay or oats? thought I might want to do the cow pastures fence in with more of a wire type of fence, but now sure about making that.


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

On a recent trip, I ran across wooden stirring sticks. 

I picked them up to use to remove the roof from some passenger cars.

They measure 3/16" across.



I may have to make something for my layout, (if I could make something that requires lights!)

I found them in a bed and breakfast. Good luck in locating them in your area. Perhaps someone saw them in GFS or Sam's or some place.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

saw some similar to this in the craft dept at WalMart yesterday.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

worked on some scenery. The fence is done on both sides of the barn and the dirt/grass in that area. Still need to put some shrubbery around the house. Need trough and hay bales as well. The white piece of paper is going to be the pool. Does that look like a good size? I'm not sure what to use for the border around the pool. All the water I have poured has been for a pond or lake and bushes and rocks works around it. Didn't really want to use more brick like the patio but could. Or just use some white/tan gravel real thin to look like concrete?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks like it's coming along good. I'd consider some sort of thin molding of some kind for the pool sides. I'd also cut it down in size, it looks to be an Olympic sized pool, or close to it!


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Looks like it's coming along good. I'd consider some sort of thin molding of some kind for the pool sides. I'd also cut it down in size, it looks to be an Olympic sized pool, or close to it!


that's ok..it's a big ranch and they own oil wells, they can have a big pool 

On the other side of the pool I would really like a greenhouse,and then some trees/shrubs around. Cattle pen will be on the other side of the tracks.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Are you going to cut a hole for the pool? Or will it be above ground?
You will need some kind of nice fencing to go around the pool if it is going to be in ground.
Keep the critters out.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

Wanted to put something to outline it, the molding sounds doable and use those melt water bead things I have used for the other water after painting some shades of blue. A little picket fence around the pool area should work.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Oil millionaires don't have above ground pools Ed! It has to be expensive.


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Dave Sams said:


> On a recent trip, I ran across wooden stirring sticks.
> 
> I picked them up to use to remove the roof from some passenger cars.
> 
> ...


I believe Office depot sells them in boxes of 100. At 1/4 inch wide you can cut them to length for scale foot wide planks.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

stumbled upon something to use around the pool today. My son was cutting my new blinds to fit the window and I think what he cut off (basically wood covered with plastic I guess) look like a possibility. They cut easily so I should be able to make some sort of tiles with them


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

My cow pasture complete with the barbwire fence.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

That'll keep those cows off the tracks!


----------



## dlbraly (Oct 13, 2013)

Looks Good!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Another cow saved!


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

Pool is now in and some more lanscaping. What do you think of my fireworks stand? (I made it myself! and yes some wires still need to be hidden away)


----------



## callmeIshmael2 (May 28, 2012)

Hey, Karen, nice landscaping job, the couple afloat in the pool of leisureness, the corral of animals who don't mind sharing space, etc. Particularly like the "Noise-R-Us Fireworks" store.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Excellent work! It looks better every time I see it.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks!!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Looks great, I like how the pool came out. :smilie_daumenpos:

Don't you have that rocket ( or something) that was on your wall shelf a while back?
How would that look behind the Firework place? Or is it too big?


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

I thought about it but it is really big (that's a 2 liter bottle as the base of it). when fireworks come out I'm going to look for some more for decoration.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The right sized dowels will make you some nice firework sticks for around the building.
My little sister made these for me when I shot the firework shows.
Cheap enough, these are a little dusty but you get the ideal.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

looking for some rocking chairs for the front porch, too.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

KarenORichmond said:


> looking for some rocking chairs for the front porch, too.


Search for old doll house items.
You just have to figure out the right size.
Old doll house items are out there.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Lookin' good, I like the fireworks stand. You need to make a store like I saw in Joplin, MO when I was working on a contract there. Fireworks, guns, and liqueur! Talk about a dangerous combination!


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

Now that would be cool!! 

I was looking at the MTH firewords one and just couldn't see paying that much even on ebay for that especially when I wanted to put it up high (it's up on that third level above the tunnel).


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

big ed said:


> The right sized dowels will make you some nice firework sticks for around the building.
> My little sister made these for me when I shot the firework shows.
> Cheap enough, these are a little dusty but you get the ideal.
> 
> View attachment 31258


I like that! easy enough... of course I thought it would be easier to find some little rockets in the toy depts but no luck. that is actually one of those tube things you can buy with 10 
Tylenol in it. and then I made the cone and tail pieces with some modeling stuff and painted it and put the paper stripes on it. Will have to to make some sticks, too!


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

big ed said:


> Search for old doll house items.
> You just have to figure out the right size.
> Old doll house items are out there.


shouldn't be too hard to find. I may paint the white chairs on the back patio and put them on the front porch, too.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You want a cow for the back ground?
I guess John doesn't want it.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

I like the big cow!!


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

Horse trough and bucket of oats


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

Latest video


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

You've come a long way kid! I love the neon signes. Looks much better then what I did! A layout that inspires, the long hours and details, down to the curtains, show through!


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

I still have one section under construction that I don't know what I want to do with and another elevated track will go up as well. Want a couple more infrared controllers to get some more signals working.


----------



## California RailFan508 (Jul 2, 2013)

Great work, Karen! That neon "Southern Pacific" logo sign looks awesome when it lights up.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

California RailFan508 said:


> Great work, Karen! That neon "Southern Pacific" logo sign looks awesome when it lights up.


I love those Miller signs as you can tell since I have 6 of them. I wish they would make a Coca Cola one so I could put it on the Coca Cola Plant.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I believe some companies like Coke and Coors have denied many of these companies the ability to use their logos. The logic of this totally escapes me, as it's just good advertising for them, but who knows... :dunno:


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I believe some companies like Coke and Coors have denied many of these companies the ability to use their logos. The logic of this totally escapes me, as it's just good advertising for them, but who knows... :dunno:


Yes, it doesn't make sense at all. Especially for Coke who has a train and some buildings and the water tower so why not want the sign?


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I believe some companies like Coke and Coors have denied many of these companies the ability to use their logos. The logic of this totally escapes me, as it's just good advertising for them, but who knows... :dunno:


In the same token some of the major railcarriers sued the toy train companies for use of their names. Union Pacific was one I believe, there were some others, never did find out what happened. Obviously they still use their names,duh!

Note to self: google that.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lionel,_LLC

"May 27, 2004, Union Pacific Railroad sued Athearn and Lionel for trademark infringement because both companies put the names and logos of UP, as well as the names and logos of various fallen flag railroads UP had acquired over the years, on their model railroad products without a license. While Athearn quickly settled and acquired a license, Lionel initially resisted, arguing that it and its predecessor companies had been using the logos for more than 50 years and had been encouraged or even paid to do so. On September 13, 2006, Lionel and UP settled the suit for US$640,000 plus a royalty on future sales."


----------



## shael_richmond (Oct 10, 2011)

Notch6 had an interview with Miller Engineering and said Coke and Harley Davidson are the two most requested items. Generally the biggest problem is getting to the right person to talk and past the lawyers! Apparently with Coke it wasn't the license fee, but the guarantee of the number of items. They wanted more than the 500 item run.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

and I bet they would have sold them all! They have that neat little desktop thing you can put them in as well as use on a layout


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

I saw the fork lifts blinking away in your video, look good.

Mine is visible in the background of my crane video.

I had to buy another one as my grandson wanted to play with it. Tractor Supply has a nice selection of diecast.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

Dave Sams said:


> I saw the fork lifts blinking away in your video, look good.
> 
> Mine is visible in the background of my crane video.
> 
> I had to buy another one as my grandson wanted to play with it. Tractor Supply has a nice selection of diecast.


You gave me the idea for the lights! thank you for that!

I need to go back, I need some pickup trucks. Did they have any? I wasn't looking for any at the time


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

They had a nice John Deere pick up, but it didn't work for lights.



See the fork lift in the background?




Interior lights in the green Ford. Some day, I'll do the headlights.



If you have an active TCA chapter, go to one of their shows. That is where I bought most of mine.

Here is what I did to my fork lifts.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

Going to Nashville this weekend for a TCA train show, really hoping to find the MTH engine I want!


----------



## FM Trainmaster (Nov 13, 2013)

Karen, I can't help but notice the "Dad's Office, Open for advice, 24/7," sign on your wall. Is that advice he's doling out to the kids, or advice he's receiving from mom? The "24/7" has me suspecting the latter.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

FM Trainmaster said:


> Karen, I can't help but notice the "Dad's Office, Open for advice, 24/7," sign on your wall. Is that advice he's doling out to the kids, or advice he's receiving from mom? The "24/7" has me suspecting the latter.


 one of the kids gave him that one father's day. his computer use to be right under that and the Shael's office sign and I haven't replaced them since his computer was evicted for the expansion


----------

